
Applikatoni – An open-source, technology agnostic deployment server - kevinbowman
http://applikatoni.com/
======
kevinbowman
This was linked from the recent DevOps Weekly newsletter
([http://www.devopsweekly.com/](http://www.devopsweekly.com/)) and I thought
it looked interesting. Has anyone used it or care to share opinions about it?

